# Anyone know anything about low blood pressure during pregnancy?



## BoobyJuice (Jun 25, 2003)

Is it ok to have low blood pressure during pregnancy? At my 36 week appt mine was 104/60. The nurse double checked it; the dr didn't say anything about it. Just seems wierd. I was just wondering if there was any such thing as having your blood pressure be too low and what it might mean during labor or afterward.

Thanks.


----------



## mainemom (Aug 23, 2004)

Your blood pressure was right around where mine usually is...but it's always been on the low side. I wonder if yours dropped drastically from what is normal for you? If so, I'd ask a mw or ob. If they didn't seem alarmed, then there's probably no problem... maybe ask them anyway, just to ease your mind. My blood pressure is low normally and did not affect my labor/delivery with ds. Be well!


----------



## BoobyJuice (Jun 25, 2003)

Thanks for the reply. No, not much of a deviation off my normal. It had been 116/60 the last few visits. It just surpised me that it went down. It's usually about 100/60 and creeps up a little toward the end of my pregnancies. It just got me think that it sounded awfully low for the end of a pregnancy and wondering if it mattered.

Guess is doesn't matter; it's always just low. Thanks!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Gee, I thought that was high. I usually run 90/60 with no problems. Your body has extra progesterone and that causes your veins to vasodilate.


----------



## crysmomofthree (Mar 18, 2004)

It doesn't sound too low at all my bp runs around 90/60 all of the time, my mw actually was a little stressed at the end of my last pg and said I had "high bp" when it was 124/90 because it was such a significant jump, I think if it is fairly normal for you there is nothing to worry about.


----------



## srain (Nov 26, 2001)

I definitely wouldn't consider that low. (I've gotten readings of 76/40 before!) While experiencing the symptoms of low blood pressure sucks (dizzinesss, fatigue, etc.), all the information I've read claims it won't hurt you or baby. I honestly find that hard to believe- I mean, if not enough oxygen is getting to my brain, how do they know enough is getting to my baby- but that's what "they" say. So keep that in mind even if your pressure were technically low (which it's not).


----------



## talktomenow (May 9, 2003)

Mine's been around 100/50 the whole pregnancy. My midwife syas that is fine.


----------



## BoobyJuice (Jun 25, 2003)

Like I said, I wasn't really worried, just wondering. I've always been told I had really low bp and mine is much higher than some of yours. Just don't know much about it and figured - rightly - that someone around here would. Someone always seems to know the answer!

Thanks everyone.


----------



## wasabi (Oct 12, 2004)

Well 90/60 is low but it's normal low. I used to give blood all the time and 90/60 was the lowest it can be and still be allowed to give blood. I'm usually right in the 90-100/60ish range when not pg and so far that's where I am during this pg. Towards the end of my pgs it creeps up which is probably due to the extra weight as well as increased blood volume. Normally being on the low scale of normal isn't an issue nor is being a bit higher during pg as long as you're not experiencing problems because of it.


----------



## cholderby (Mar 17, 2004)

Hey ladies! I have low blood pressure too, and I've had three fainting episodes since I got PG. I never really thought about its effects on labor though; am I more likely to pass out in labor?


----------



## Kundalini-Mama (Jul 15, 2002)

I have low blood pressure too, except when my MW takes it--she stresses me out so much that it comes out normal









There have been quite a few recent threads about low blood pressure on this forum, it might be worth a search.

Amy


----------



## srain (Nov 26, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cholderby*
Hey ladies! I have low blood pressure too, and I've had three fainting episodes since I got PG. I never really thought about its effects on labor though; am I more likely to pass out in labor?

Most people's pressures increase in the third trimester as fluid levels even out a little better. So you may not have as many symptoms by then. (It's very rare for me now at 36 weeks to have a major problem, while in my second trimester I couldn't walk downstairs without having to stop and regroup to prevent fainting.)


----------



## BoobyJuice (Jun 25, 2003)

When I went today it was back to 116/60. Don't know what happened last week - wierd. Anyway none of it seems to phase the dr so I guess it's all ok.


----------



## jecaly (Oct 6, 2003)

the top number of my bp has been vascillating from 90 to the 1teens too--my midwife says that that's the systolic (i think) one, the one that changes with your mood or level of activity or so forth, and that it's the bottom number that's important. so, you're good!

*j


----------



## Annalisasmom (Jul 9, 2004)

I have normally low bp. but when I was pregnant it was down to 75/40. It's fine for the baby however I ended up being put on bedrest because it caused me to pass out once in a while. The dr actually told me to eat salt.







but I'm fine now and my daughter is healthy


----------



## cholderby (Mar 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *srain*
Most people's pressures increase in the third trimester as fluid levels even out a little better. So you may not have as many symptoms by then. (It's very rare for me now at 36 weeks to have a major problem, while in my second trimester I couldn't walk downstairs without having to stop and regroup to prevent fainting.)


Thanks! That's very reassuring and I can't wait for the second trimester to be over (just a month and a half more!)


----------

